# Whats that song that starts like this..?



## kittybutts (Feb 5, 2019)

"my patches got patches n my scabies got scabies..."

something about a dog...

blah blah blah

you know it? I can't find it and im nostalgic.


----------



## saul (Feb 5, 2019)

Oogle pride by spook rat


----------



## train in vain (Feb 5, 2019)

Africa by Toto.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Feb 5, 2019)

Freebird by Lynard Skynard


----------



## Raggamuffin (Feb 5, 2019)

kittybutts said:


> "my patches got patches n my scabies got scabies..."
> 
> something about a dog...
> 
> ...



Oogle Pride! My dog's got dreads!


----------

